# Spouse visa, carer allowance and PT job - can I apply at 4 months?



## shamsp (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi, new to this site, so not sure how it works, but help would be appreciated:

Basically my husband (from pakistan) is looking to make an application for a spouse visa.
I live in the UK and have been in receipt of carers allowance looking after my aunties son who is disabled for about 5 months. have also managed to get a part time job earning £97.50 a week. This is my first job, and therefore I dont pay any vat on it. I dont have a contract of employment because my employers are a small company and say that no-one does. they will provide me with a letter confirming that I am in permanent employment. I have been employed by my company for a period of over 3 months. 
I believe my total income for a week is £157.25. I do not get any benefits etc. 

I am eager to make an application to have my husband over so was wandering whether i can collate my documents and issue it just after 4 months of being employed?

I live at home with my parents who are happy for my husband to live rent free. I dont really pay for anything at home.

Can you please advise if i can make my application now, at month 4 or do i need to wait for 6 months. I note the rules say something along the lines of "at least 6 months wage slips or such shorter period as the current employement has been held" 
If i do give 4 months wage slips, will i need to give 6 month bank statements or will 4 months suffice?

Also, on the maintenance form, it asks what the sponsors current job is....is getting carers allowance classed as a job, or will this only be my part time job?

I would really really appreciate your response as I am very eager to submit my application.

Thanks in advance and in anticipation of a response : )


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can apply with 4 months' worth of record. You must meet maintenance requirement, meaning your wages plus your benefits minus housing cost and council tax (if any) must leave you with £112.55 per week.


----------



## shamsp (Nov 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You can apply with 4 months' worth of record. You must meet maintenance requirement, meaning your wages plus your benefits minus housing cost and council tax (if any) must leave you with £112.55 per week.


hi joppa. thanks for your reply...
can you confirm will I need 6 months bank statements or will 4 months contemporaneous statements? 
also should it matter I don't have contract or p60?

your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> (1) Where the current salaried employment in the UK of the applicant or their partner, parent, parent's partner or sponsor is relied upon all of the following must be provided:
> (a) *A letter from the employer *confirming the employment, the gross annual salary and the annual salary after income tax and National Insurance contributions have been paid, how long the employment has been held, and the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).
> (b) Wage slips covering the period of 6 months prior to the date of application or *such shorter period as the current employment has been held*.
> (c) Personal bank *statements covering the same period as the wage slips*, showing that the salary has been paid into an account in the name of the person or in the name of the person and their partner jointly.


http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...w/IDIs/chp8-annex/maintenance.pdf?view=Binary

So no contract or P60, and 4-month wage slips and bank statement are fine.


----------



## shamsp (Nov 11, 2013)

thanks again for your advice. these immigration rules are a minefield


----------

